# [November 5, 2011] #1 North Dakota State (8-0) vs. #16 Indiana State (5-3)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*#1 North Dakota State Bison (8**-0) at #16 Indiana State Sycamores (5-3)*​ 
*Memorial Stadium - Terre Haute, IN*

*Saturday, November 5, 2011 *
*Kickoff: 2:05pm EST*​


----------



## tjbison

All fingers are pointing to NDSU being #1 after tomorrow as #1 and 2 both went down on Saturday

Looking forward to Saturday


----------



## Callmedoc

Check out the Three big things thread....
I still see this game as the testament of showing our improvement. We must effectively use play-action in this game if we want to win.


----------



## landrus13

I wish I could be at this game. This is gonna be the biggest game at Memorial Stadium in quite some time.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This might be the biggest game at Memorial Stadium _ever_...:wordyo:


----------



## moosbah

You have some great skill players at RB and QB.  Should be interesting to see how your D-Line handles our O-Line and how our defense handles your versatility in the backfield.

Go Bison!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> This might be the biggest game at Memorial Stadium _ever_...:wordyo:



I believe you should replace "might" with "will".  In '94 the game with Youngstown State (#1 at the time IIRC) didn't have the drama of the historic turn around of Sycamore football that this game offers.


----------



## agrinut

Bears are off this weekend but I will cheering hard for the Sycs. Please knock the most arrogant fanbase back down! Get the win and secure a playoff spot! Go Trees!


----------



## lakesbison

*NDSU v indiana state, LetS Party!*

Hey guys,  Im really excited about this game, FINALLy NDSU gets to play Indiana State in a meaningful game.

I Like Indiana State,  Have absolutely nothing personal against you, as most of NDSU fans probably feel.   I've deer hunted and duck hunted the past couple times NDSU has played you, but I will be watching this game from the Deer Stand and lets hope its a great game.


NDSU will have to contain your guy and ISU will have to show they can pass on MWILL....   that will be the game.


Good Luck and  LETS PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lakesbison

Do you have Grass? Astroturf?  New Turf?

thanks in advance/.


----------



## bent20

lakesbison said:


> Do you have Grass? Astroturf?  New Turf?
> 
> thanks in advance/.



New turf.


----------



## Derek

What time is kickoff? I plan on going to the basketball game then trying to make it over to memorial stadium.


----------



## Fridae00

Kickoff is at 2:05


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Derek said:


> What time is kickoff? I plan on going to the basketball game then trying to make it over to memorial stadium.


It's always in the first post of the thread. C'mon folks.


----------



## Callmedoc

on the defensive side of the ball I doubt we have as conservative of a  game plan as UNI did last saturday. There was a lack of pressure on Jensen and hence why the intermediate passing game was pretty much automatic.
I would expect that Jacolby Washington gets a sack or two in this game.


----------



## lakesbison

NDSU's O line was incredible last week, UNI provided zero pressure up front and they even tried blitzing alot.  I was impressed.

you didnt like my "new thread" post and it got moved to here?, no problem, i was just confused


----------



## Callmedoc

lakesbison said:


> NDSU's O line was incredible last week, UNI provided zero pressure up front and they even tried blitzing alot.  I was impressed.
> 
> you didnt like my "new thread" post and it got moved to here?, no problem, i was just confused



I was watching the game and from what I was seeing about 2 out of 3 times  they were rushing 4. Looked pretty predictable to me and Indiana State probably won't be that, for better or worse.


----------



## bent20

Don't doubt that NDSU has a great line, but we also have arguably the best DE in the conference and possibly the entire FCS. Penn State's line couldn't even slow Obaseki down. NDSU will have to double team him all day or suffer the fate of WIU.


----------



## Callmedoc

"why would ANYONE compare ANYONE to me, I am myself, no one else. (MPLS & JBB arent even real people, no one has met them)

NDSU will pound Indiana State, they havent been relevant since larry bird and this will continue. carry on.

NDSU 34
Tree's 10

ISU B can still lose to NDSU and make playoffs, that is their goal 7-4 good luck tree's !"
A prediction by a NDSU fan, just thought I would throw this out there because to be honest it's the most middle I have seen thus far.
Some have us  Losing by as much as 45, others have them winning by just 3-10.
Doesn't matter much but I thought I would just throw it out there.


----------



## TreeTop

Dgreenwell3 said:


> NDSU will pound Indiana State, they havent been relevant since larry bird



Thank goodness for Larry, or else we would be like NDSU....never relevant ever.

(sorry TJ Bison....just reacting to your fellow fan's posting)


----------



## bent20

Indiana State just won the men's MVC basketball tournament title last year. Just won the MVC cross country championship for the third year in a row. Won in track last year. I'd say that's relevent. If we're talking conference title contention (nevermind national), what has NDSU done at the Div. 1 level? I really don't know.


----------



## Vitojr

bent20 said:


> Indiana State just won the men's MVC basketball tournament title last year. Just won the MVC cross country championship for the third year in a row. Won in track last year. I'd say that's relevent. If we're talking conference title contention (nevermind national), what has NDSU done at the Div. 1 level? I really don't know.



Well, in our short time of being eligible at the D1 level, we have:
1) Been the champions of the Summit League in Men's Basketball and went on to March Madness, only to lose to Kansas (1st year of eligibility)

2) Been in NCAA tournament for Volleyball

3) Been in NCAA tournament for soccer, only to lose to Texas A & M in a tie (they were ranked higher so they took the win after 2OT's and a SO)

4) Retain a 5-3 record against FBS teams. 

5) Maintain a 61-27 record against FCS teams as a FCS team (transition period included)

6) Lost in the Quarterfinals in OT (terrible call, knee was definitely down before fumble) to eventual FCS National Champion.

7) Been much better than ISUb in basically everything ever since moving to D1. 

This is what NDSU's accomplished at the D1 level. 

P.S. No one cares about cross country...


----------



## bent20

Vitojr said:


> Been much better than ISUb in basically everything ever since moving to D1.
> 
> This is what NDSU's accomplished at the D1 level.
> 
> P.S. No one cares about cross country...



I was asking an honest question, not looking for a dickhead response. You haven't won as many conference titles in men's basketball (nevermind in a more competitive conference). Don't bring up volley ball and soccer if you're going to crap on other sports.


----------



## Vitojr

bent20 said:


> I was asking an honest question, not looking for a dickhead response. You haven't won as many conference titles in men's basketball (nevermind in a more competitive conference). Don't bring up volley ball and soccer if you're going to crap on other sports.



Okay, well if it will make you feel better, deduct #7 from my response and you have one that seems more suitable. However, I am not backing down about the cross country statement. Absolutely nobody, besides participants and parents, cares about cross country. If this is different at your school, well so be it. However, at every school I have ever paid attention to, soccer and volleyball are both much bigger than x-country. However, you might be right about the title stuff, but remember that we have only been eligible for D1 tournament play for about 4 years now... NDSU, as a whole, has had a very successful start in its D1 days.


----------



## Callmedoc

Vitojr said:


> Okay, well if it will make you feel better, deduct #7 from my response and you have one that seems more suitable. However, I am not backing down about the cross country statement. Absolutely nobody, besides participants and parents, cares about cross country. If this is different at your school, well so be it. However, at every school I have ever paid attention to, soccer and volleyball are both much bigger than x-country. However, you might be right about the title stuff, but remember that we have only been eligible for D1 tournament play for about 4 years now... NDSU, as a whole, has had a very successful start in its D1 days.



You do realize Terre haute is nicknamed cross country USA right? Indiana state has a great rep of being one of the best mid major cross country programs in the country.


----------



## bent20

Vitojr said:


> Okay, well if it will make you feel better, deduct #7 from my response and you have one that seems more suitable. However, I am not backing down about the cross country statement. Absolutely nobody, besides participants and parents, cares about cross country. If this is different at your school, well so be it. However, at every school I have ever paid attention to, soccer and volleyball are both much bigger than x-country. However, you might be right about the title stuff, but remember that we have only been eligible for D1 tournament play for about 4 years now... NDSU, as a whole, has had a very successful start in its D1 days.



You don't need to be disrespectful. We have several former cross country runners on this board. They'll take you to task more than I will. I mentioned only a few of our recent accomplishments (as in the past two to three years). You want to go back through our D1 history? Okay, like you we've been ranked no. 1 in D-1AA in football. We've been to a college World Series. We've been to National title game in men's basketball. Heck, rather than going on and on I'll just paste this from the wikipedia page:

47 titles baseball, men's and women's basketball, men's and women's tennis, men's and women's track & field and men's and women's cross-country.

We also had a world class wrestling program and gymnastics team once upon a time.

And you have the freedom to go back and edit the post yourself.


----------



## GoSycamores.com

There will also be a live blog for this game:

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205326132


----------



## Eleven

Vitojr said:


> Well, in our short time of being eligible at the D1 level, we have:
> 1) Been the champions of the Summit League in Men's Basketball and went on to March Madness, only to lose to Kansas (1st year of eligibility)


Won the MVC last year and went to NCAA Tourney, lost to #8 Syracuse.



Vitojr said:


> 2) Been in NCAA tournament for Volleyball


Won the NCAA Title for the 3rd year in a row in Cross Country



Vitojr said:


> 3) Been in NCAA tournament for soccer, only to lose to Texas A & M in a tie (they were ranked higher so they took the win after 2OT's and a SO)


Won the Men's Triple Crown in Cross Country, Outdoor Track and Indoor Track.  Have multiple NCAA Champions.



> 7) Been much better than ISUb in basically everything ever since moving to D1.


Prove it.



> P.S. No one cares about cross country...



You are talking VB and Soccer and discounting Cross Country??


----------



## Callmedoc

Eleven said:


> Won the MVC last year and went to NCAA Tourney, lost to #8 Syracuse.
> 
> 
> Won the NCAA Title for the 3rd year in a row in Cross Country
> 
> 
> Won the Men's Triple Crown in Cross Country, Outdoor Track and Indoor Track.  Have multiple NCAA Champions.
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are talking VB and Soccer and discounting Cross Country??



I think you mean mvc


----------



## bent20

Probably silly for us to compare resumes. Just get a little tired of the disrespect.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> Probably silly for us to compare resumes. Just get a little tired of the disrespect.



The most annoying thing is the opposing fans that run around acting like crazies and then other fans being like, "Don't think of them as every (insert team name) fan" but never police their own. 
I am pretty proud to say if things get out of line (and I know I have been there before) I will try to step in. Even if it's against my school.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Derek said:


> What time is kickoff? I plan on going to the basketball game then trying to make it over to memorial stadium.



Skip the meaningless basketball game and make sure you're at Memorial Stadium for the football game.


----------



## ISUCC

all I have to say about this *pathetic losers'* post is one thing...

you play in the *S(C)ummit* league buddy, one of the WORST leagues in all of the NCAA. If we were in that league we'd have dominated sports in that silly little league even in our "down" years. 

yet ANOTHER arrogant, self centered Bye-zun poster on here, great, that's all we need. 



Vitojr said:


> Well, in our short time of being eligible at the D1 level, we have:
> 1) Been the champions of the Summit League in Men's Basketball and went on to March Madness, only to lose to Kansas (1st year of eligibility)
> 
> 2) Been in NCAA tournament for Volleyball
> 
> 3) Been in NCAA tournament for soccer, only to lose to Texas A & M in a tie (they were ranked higher so they took the win after 2OT's and a SO)
> 
> 4) Retain a 5-3 record against FBS teams.
> 
> 5) Maintain a 61-27 record against FCS teams as a FCS team (transition period included)
> 
> 6) Lost in the Quarterfinals in OT (terrible call, knee was definitely down before fumble) to eventual FCS National Champion.
> 
> 7) Been much better than ISUb in basically everything ever since moving to D1.
> 
> This is what NDSU's accomplished at the D1 level.
> 
> P.S. No one cares about cross country...


----------



## Callmedoc

ISUCC said:


> all I have to say about this *pathetic losers'* post is one thing...
> 
> you play in the *S(C)ummit* league buddy, one of the WORST leagues in all of the NCAA. If we were in that league we'd have dominated sports in that silly little league even in our "down" years.
> 
> yet ANOTHER arrogant, self centered Bye-zun poster on here, great, that's all we need.



CC, a little far with the "Scummit" comment...


----------



## ISUCC

I totally agree Agrinut, the Bye-zun fans are absolutely the most ARROGANT, self righteous fans in all of D-IAA football (and most other sports for that matter). 

If you ask them they would cancel the entire season of I-AA football and crown themselves champions. It's pathetic. 

Nothing would be better than an ISU win this Sat., but I know it's gonna be a tall task. Hopefully ISU is up to the task coming off a much needed bye week. 



agrinut said:


> Bears are off this weekend but I will cheering hard for the Sycs. Please knock the most arrogant fanbase back down! Get the win and secure a playoff spot! Go Trees!


----------



## ISUCC

Not if you ask me DG



Dgreenwell3 said:


> CC, a little far with the "Scummit" comment...


----------



## Callmedoc

ISUCC said:


> Not if you ask me DG



It's just my Forum, and I like to keep things civil as possible. Also that puts us even closer to being like them. Rise above it.
Edit: It also sounds like something a shocker fan would say about Creighton.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow, ISUCC, this guy really got under your skin, didn't he?  I've never seen you that mad!!!

But they have a ways to go before they're as bad as Wichiturd fans...


----------



## yellowstreak

Fridae00 said:


> Kickoff is at 2:05



1:05 central time right?


----------



## TreeTop

yellowstreak said:


> 1:05 central time right?



Exactly right.

11am for me  

Good luck Saturday!


----------



## yellowstreak

ISUCC said:


> I totally agree Agrinut, the Bye-zun fans are absolutely the most ARROGANT, self righteous fans in all of D-IAA football (and most other sports for that matter).
> .



UNI gives us a run for our money on the arrogant scale.


----------



## lakesbison

holy smokes, OUCH.  you guys need to settle.

Im all for ISU and ISU blue and red being good teams for the MVFC.  UNI/SDSU have horrible fans, NDSU fans are just passionate and loud.


Im expecting a great game, but I really think NDSU's defense will contain Bell and provide the spark for NDSU to control this game.



as for D1 accomplishments, NDSU's basketball team in 09 was amazing, beat Wisconsin/Marquette and took KANSAS to last minute in NCAA's.
and our Football team is generally good every year and have beaten a BCS school on the road 2 years in a row, something no other FCS team can say they have done.


----------



## moosbah

ISUCC said:


> I totally agree Agrinut, the Bye-zun fans are absolutely the most ARROGANT, self righteous fans in all of D-IAA football (and most other sports for that matter).
> 
> If you ask them they would cancel the entire season of I-AA football and crown themselves champions. It's pathetic.
> 
> Nothing would be better than an ISU win this Sat., but I know it's gonna be a tall task. Hopefully ISU is up to the task coming off a much needed bye week.


Dude, you need to chill.  Not all Bison fans act the way you say we do, just like not all  Raiders fans riot, not all Wyoming fans defile farm animals (just most), etc.  Like any passionate sports fan base, we have a crew that acts like arrogant morons, but don't act so sanctimonious.  Guarantee there are a-hole Sycamore fans somewhere too.  Are we VERY proud of our athletic teams, YES.  Do we support our athletic teams on the road better than almost all other FCS schools, YES.  That's the way we've always done it.  It's not arrogant across the board, it's pride.


----------



## SCollie76

not all Wyoming fans defile farm animals (just most)

...Ok, THAT is hilarious!


----------



## tjbison

ISUCC said:


> I totally agree Agrinut, the Bye-zun fans are absolutely the most ARROGANT, self righteous fans in all of D-IAA football (and most other sports for that matter).
> 
> If you ask them they would cancel the entire season of I-AA football and crown themselves champions. It's pathetic.
> 
> Nothing would be better than an ISU win this Sat., but I know it's gonna be a tall task. Hopefully ISU is up to the task coming off a much needed bye week.



You have no clue, basing you assumpions of an ENTIRE fan base off of some idiots on a message board is rather small minded, dont you think??

With that see you all later, figured it wouldnt take long for the trash to come out.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

tjbison said:


> You have no clue, basing you assumpions of an ENTIRE fan base off of some idiots on a message board is rather small minded, dont you think??
> 
> With that see you all later, figured it wouldnt take long for the trash to come out.



Come on TJ, you've always been welcome around here.  CC was just venting.  You don't understand what it's like to be in a conference with Wichita State fans!  They make us automatically suspicious of all other fans!  You guys, even your worst fans, are nowhere near those arseholes.

Did you ever think a game against Indiana State would engender _any _trash talk at all?  I sure didn't.  It's kinda fun, and it's great that our two teams are playing with so much on the line for _both _teams!

Hope you don't leave forever.  You're a great contributor!!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> Come on TJ, you've always been welcome around here.  CC was just venting.  You don't understand what it's like to be in a conference with Wichita State fans!  They make us automatically suspicious of all other fans!  You guys, even your worst fans, are nowhere near those arseholes.
> 
> Did you ever think a game against Indiana State would engender _any _trash talk at all?  I sure didn't.  It's kinda fun, and it's great that our two teams are playing with so much on the line for _both _teams!
> 
> Hope you don't leave forever.  You're a great contributor!!!



Well said.


----------



## TJames

*If Indiana State fans wanted to brag, we could certainly do that....*

Indiana State athletics is more than Larry Bird and the 1978-79 men's basketball run to the NCAA finals. 

There's Bruce Baumgartner (NCAA wrestling champion, Olympic gold medal winner)

There's Kurt Thomas (NCAA champion gymnast, Olympic participant)

There's the NCAA men's basketball tournament teams from the 1990s and last year. 

There's the men's gymnastics co-national championship. 

There's the 1986 College Baseball World Series team. 

There's the 1983 and 1984 I-AA football playoff teams. 

There's the 1984 football team ranked No. 1 in I-AA for most of the season. 

There are numerous MVC cross country and track championships. 

There are individuals like Holli Hyche (track), Christy Barrett (track), Kylie Hutson (track), Chris Lancaster (track), Aubrey Herring (track), Vencie Glenn (NFL), Tunch Ilkin (NFL), Zane Smith (MLB), Wally Johnson (MLB), Clint Barmes (MLB). 

Fans of Indiana State athletics don't need to take a backseat to anyone in terms of having great teams and great athletes.


----------



## Vitojr

ISUCC said:


> all I have to say about this *pathetic losers'* post is one thing...
> 
> you play in the *S(C)ummit* league buddy, one of the WORST leagues in all of the NCAA. If we were in that league we'd have dominated sports in that silly little league even in our "down" years.
> 
> yet ANOTHER arrogant, self centered Bye-zun poster on here, great, that's all we need.



Whoa whoa whoa you tree fans need to settle down a bit. I took offense to something that this bent20 character said because it seemed like something a real smarta$$ would say. Therefore, I responded with a smarta$$ comment. It's what sports fans do. If you can't handle that, then it is your problem. He then proceeded to say that it was an honest question and he meant no harm, so then I said disregard the smarta$$ part of my comment if that is the case. Quit being blowhards and get over it. It's all in good fun


----------



## Vitojr

Dgreenwell3 said:


> You do realize Terre haute is nicknamed cross country USA right? Indiana state has a great rep of being one of the best mid major cross country programs in the country.



No, I did not realize that your town is nicknamed cross country, USA. I was just basing my statements as to what I have seen at a majority of the colleges that I have been to. Yours is not one that I have ever visited so I could not venture to say what it is like there. Yes, I did compare cross country to volleyball and soccer and it is because here in the upper midwest (and down in the south also), these sports are much more popular than cross country (and that is not saying much because these sports are still not that popular). It might be different there. Just stating an observation of mine. If your school is good at cross country, then good for you. Keep it up. I would take football any day over cross country, personally.


----------



## gostate03

I thought this thread was supposed to be about the game on saturday?


----------



## Callmedoc

Vitojr said:


> Whoa whoa whoa you tree fans need to settle down a bit. I took offense to something that this bent20 character said because it seemed like something a real smarta$$ would say. Therefore, I responded with a smarta$$ comment. It's what sports fans do. If you can't handle that, then it is your problem. He then proceeded to say that it was an honest question and he meant no harm, so then I said disregard the smarta$$ part of my comment if that is the case. Quit being blowhards and get over it. It's all in good fun


In the same vein as I was welcomed on your site, you need to realize where you are. If you are going to come on here and call Trees fans "Blowhards", you wont be around long.


----------



## agrinut

Note to self, don't tick off the tree fans. They have hunt to kill and have a river to drop the body if needed. Go Sycs grill the Buffalo Burgers.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

agrinut said:


> Note to self, don't tick off the tree fans. They have hunt to kill and have a river to drop the body if needed. Go Sycs grill the Buffalo Burgers.



Love it!!!


----------



## Vitojr

Dgreenwell3 said:


> In the same vein as I was welcomed on your site, you need to realize where you are. If you are going to come on here and call Trees fans "Blowhards", you want be around long.



I will call ICU55 a blowhard because he seems to be one. I retracted my statement because there appeared to be a misunderstanding (hard to tell if someone is using snide tones in text) and he still wanted to overreact to it. If he wants to be stiff as a tree (ha ha), then that is his choice. It's one thing to attack ones school to show another one off, as that happens when one team plays another (it's all in good fun; every fan ever does it), but it's another to sit there and personally attack someone and call them an arrogant, pathetic looser. ICU55, take that squirrels nest off of your head and maybe rub some lotion on that bark of yours. You are one tree that will go down burning come Saturday... (Not going to lie, these tree puns are quite a stretch... It's hard to poke fun at trees. Frankly, there are very few tree jokes in existence...)


----------



## Callmedoc

agrinut said:


> Note to self, don't tick off the tree fans. They have hunt to kill and have a river to drop the body if needed. Go Sycs grill the Buffalo Burgers.


Wasn't my intention...Pretty sure Bent was seriously asking a question because outside of football, we rarely meet the Bison on the field of competition.


----------



## Callmedoc

Vitojr said:


> I will call ICU55 a blowhard because he seems to be one. I retracted my statement because there appeared to be a misunderstanding (hard to tell if someone is using snide tones in text) and he still wanted to overreact to it. If he wants to be stiff as a tree (ha ha), then that is his choice. It's one thing to attack ones school to show another one off, as that happens when one team plays another (it's all in good fun; every fan ever does it), but it's another to sit there and personally attack someone and call them an arrogant, pathetic looser. ICU55, take that squirrels nest off of your head and maybe rub some lotion on that bark of yours. You are one tree that will go down burning come Saturday... (Not going to lie, these tree puns are quite a stretch... It's hard to poke fun at trees. Frankly, there are very few tree jokes in existence...)



Well as the moderator of this forum and a Tree fan I will ask you not to, as I did the same to ISUCC. As Agrinut says, "It's your house so I am not going to put my shoes on the couch."
(Agrinut, I have used that at least ten times since you said it)


----------



## agrinut

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Well as the moderator of this forum and a Tree fan I will ask you not to, as I did the same to ISUCC. As Agrinut says, "It's your house so I am not going to put my shoes on the couch."
> (Agrinut, I have used that at least ten times since you said it)



I am touched, wow I have been quoted. The book deal must only be days away!


----------



## Vitojr

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Well as the moderator of this forum and a Tree fan I will ask you not to, as I did the same to ISUCC. As Agrinut says, "It's your house so I am not going to put my shoes on the couch."
> (Agrinut, I have used that at least ten times since you said it)



Fair enough. People are just not that used to trees around here. If you have ever been to NoDak, you would understand why.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

agrinut said:


> I am touched, wow I have been quoted. The book deal must only be days away!



Can't wait til it's made into a movie.


----------



## agrinut

Sycamore Proud said:


> Can't wait til it's made into a movie.



Who will play me? Bradley Cooper? Brad Pitt? Better yet can I play me and Jenifer Aniston play my wife?


----------



## Callmedoc

agrinut said:


> Who will play me? Bradley Cooper? Brad Pitt? Better yet can I play me and Jenifer Aniston play my wife?



I am thinking the rock


----------



## ming01

Expecting a good competitive game.  Your offense is pretty solid. I was worried about run defense heading into the UNI game but we held them to 54 yards.  I think we can keep Bell in check and not let him go off. Is he injured at all? Is he 100%, I think I read he was injured vs. UNI correct?  We will be the best defense other than Penn St. you have faced all season.  Jensen has been deadly accurate and I'm expecting about a 27-17 game or so. If Bell has a huge game and Fouch has a good game you guys very well could win.  This game could be tougher than UNI since it's on the road and you guys will be hungry. No doubt your offense is impressive and can keep you in the game, but not sure if your defense can contain our weapons on O. Which side does your DE line up on? We have two good tackles and I'm interested to see how they line him up. Maybe spread him out a bit to avoid double teams? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Callmedoc

ming01 said:


> Expecting a good competitive game.  Your offense is pretty solid. I was worried about run defense heading into the UNI game but we held them to 54 yards.  I think we can keep Bell in check and not let him go off. Is he injured at all? Is he 100%, I think I read he was injured vs. UNI correct?  We will be the best defense other than Penn St. you have faced all season.  Jensen has been deadly accurate and I'm expecting about a 27-17 game or so. If Bell has a huge game and Fouch has a good game you guys very well could win.  This game could be tougher than UNI since it's on the road and you guys will be hungry. No doubt your offense is impressive and can keep you in the game, but not sure if your defense can contain our weapons on O. Which side does your DE line up on? We have two good tackles and I'm interested to see how they line him up. Maybe spread him out a bit to avoid double teams? Looking forward to it!



Ben moves all over of the field. On the subject of defenses I am not sure If you guys aren't just as talented as wku was, Not that they are a juggernaut but their offense couldn't sustain a drive. The teams are semi comparable.
Good to see you on here Ming. I have seen you on some other sites and you are always a level headed poster


----------



## Callmedoc

Actually I am not sure if the bison aren't Just Illinois state with taking some of their upfront talent and moving it to the secondary. Taking away the pass has been key to the bison. Forcing a team to pass has been even bigger. Marcus Williams is a likely all american and will likely drape himself over Hilton. They run a cover 2 like scheme


----------



## IndyTreeFan

agrinut said:


> Who will play me? Bradley Cooper? Brad Pitt? Better yet can I play me and Jenifer Aniston play my wife?



Tell 'ya what - _I'll _play you and Jennifer Aniston will play your wife.  :bigsmile:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Back to the game... is there anyone not going that will be watching on Sycamore Vision or listening to it on the radio? If so, can you do play-by-play in the thread? Need someone to step up and help out.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Back to the game... is there anyone not going that will be watching on Sycamore Vision or listening to it on the radio? If so, can you do play-by-play in the thread? Need someone to step up and help out.



I'll be watching on ESPN3, but I'll also be at work (I work on Sats and Suns), so I'll be posting here a little, but I won't be able to do a full-on play by play.


----------



## Callmedoc

Apparently the game is being picked up by fox sports Indiana according to bisonville...I can prolly do that partially Jason.


----------



## landrus13

I can do play-by-play since I will be back here in college with nothing to do on Saturday. I will be listening to the radio or watching it online if possible.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bison QB has turf toe per this article; Will play. Hopefully our defensive line can get some pressure on him.

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/339109/group/Sports/


----------



## Cap'n Cat

Go get 'em, boys!

:sycamores:


----------



## IndianaState45

Thanks Cap!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Good to see you back here Cap'n Cat.  You know you are welcome anytime.  And gettin' em is exactly what we plan to do.


----------



## lakesbison

Cappy!!  what the.. where were you last week?   totallly uncalled for,  we set a dish out for you in the Rainforest @ Fargodome Tailgate.

it was kitty crunch like you usually eat.

the FOX Indiana TV thing is 50-50 at best according to my sources at foxtv.


and holy smokes,  you guys are smalk talking. I LOVE it, the Tree's are growing up in front of our very eye's.... we'll have to ease up on the watering..... hehehe.


----------



## Callmedoc

lakesbison said:


> Cappy!!  what the.. where were you last week?   totallly uncalled for,  we set a dish out for you in the Rainforest @ Fargodome Tailgate.
> 
> it was kitty crunch like you usually eat.
> 
> the FOX Indiana TV thing is 50-50 at best according to my sources at foxtv.
> 
> 
> and holy smokes,  you guys are smalk talking. I LOVE it, the Tree's are growing up in front of our very eye's.... we'll have to ease up on the watering..... hehehe.



I really don't see as much smack from our end...alot of reacting. Haha, I think MPLs bison is a sioux fan because no bison fan could be that uneducated on valley opponents.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article from NDSU POV on the upcoming game. Some nice compliments for Fouch and Bell.

http://www.ndsuspectrum.com/sports/ndsu-travels-to-indiana-state-1.2682187


----------



## lakesbison

yea mpls is a grade a douche, not from fargo at all.

Brocks turf toe is his plant foot. He throws the ball in a downward spiral to begin with so that helps, its not a flighty passing motion (if that makes sense) they 'll cortison shot it before game and he wont feel it until 5 hours after is what Im guessing.

Kyle Emmanuel isnt making the trip supposedly cuz of his knee.

Leevon Perry is banged up too, Colton Heagle has a broken thumb, Jemison has a bad hip, Turner been limping. its TOUGH GUY MVFC FBALL!!


----------



## bent20

I see we're pretty healthy after the bye. Does anyone know if that includes Fritschle? Sure would be nice to have a kicker this week.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> I see we're pretty healthy after the bye. Does anyone know if that includes Fritschle? Sure would be nice to have a kicker this week.



How's this for a dream scenario?  ISU down 23-21, drives to the NDSU 35 yard line with 2 seconds left, true freshman kicker comes in a boots 52 yard field goal to win game!  Oooo, gives me goosebumps just thinking about it!


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> How's this for a dream scenario?  ISU down 23-21, drives to the NDSU 35 yard line with 2 seconds left, true freshman kicker comes in a boots 52 yard field goal to win game!  Oooo, gives me goosebumps just thinking about it!



With as bad of luck as we've been having with our kicking game, I'll take the same scenario and a 22 yard kick to win the game. Just hope he is healthy, so he has a fair chance.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Won't get to tailgate much now (won't be setting up shop) as I forgot to go to the license branch and now I'll be spending this morning doing that -- sitting there now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

All that time only to find out you can't renew at the DMV branches anymore. Ugh!


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> All that time only to find out you can't renew at the DMV branches anymore. Ugh!



Haha...DMVs are terrible...


----------



## justafan

This game is a dilema for me.  I'm a No Dak State grad. My kids (3) attended ISU and I have ISU WBB season tickets (they looked good last night),  Pesimist in me says one of my teams lose optimist says one wins---- In a nail biter ISU 34 NDSU 31


----------



## landrus13

Less than an hour away from kick-off.

Go Sycamores!!!!:sycamores:


----------



## pbutler218

Game is now listed to be shown on First Row sports!


----------



## landrus13

The game is also on ESPN3, for those interested.


----------



## GoSycamores.com

Here is a live blog of the game:

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=7269&SPSID=65228&DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=205326132


----------



## Callmedoc

Have had a bad day with a funeral this morning. Make my day better trees


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Not going to have 10, be lucky to have 8k.


----------



## Callmedoc

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Not going to have 10, be lucky to have 8k.



Damnit Terre haute what does it take


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Damnit Terre haute what does it take



A winning tradition and more in-town alums with pride in the school and program. Doesn't come over night.


----------



## landrus13

Showed the stadium on ESPN3, and it looks like the crowd might not even be 5K.


----------



## Bluethunder

Watching the game online at ESPN3.Com and hard to get a feel for the crowd.  They have shown the wide view of the stadium twice, and while it is smaller than the homecoming crowd, there are still full lines of people trying to walk up the steps at each entrance. Plus, with the bball game just ending, it will be a late arriving crowd.  I am still thinking positive and hoping for a crowd bigger (and louder) than homecoming.

Lets go BLUE!:wordyo:


----------



## bent20

Missed a deep open pass on first play.


----------



## bent20

Scripted the first 12 plays and were executing perfectly in practice. Come onto the field. Deep incompletion, stuffed run, false start and incomplete. Same old same. Big strike or three and out.


----------



## bent20

NDSU converts early third down out to their 46.

Holding on NDSU now 1 and 15, TO Bye-zun.


----------



## bent20

Just allowed a long third down conversion to our 43.


----------



## bent20

Same old defense as well. We've now given up three third down conversions in a row. Good play by Hardy on second down to batt a pass down. Bashir close to a sack on third


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Get off the field D


----------



## gostate03

Big holding call!


----------



## bent20

NDSU almost scores but holding call brings it back.


----------



## gostate03

Big 3rd down, lets go!


----------



## bent20

Good pass rush from Bashir again, and others, nice stop.


----------



## bent20

3-0 NDSU. We need to do better. Offense needs to get some first downs and defense has to get off the field on third down.


----------



## Bluethunder

We are going to have to bring some pressure on these long third downs.  The first time we only rushed 3 and they had all day to pass, the second we only rushed 4.  Going to have to dial up some blitzes eventually.


----------



## bent20

Nice short pass to Spencer, he fights for the first. Good job!


----------



## bent20

Big pass to Hilton, play action, all the way down inside NDSU 10.


----------



## Bluethunder

How in the WORLD did Hilton get that wide open!!!


----------



## bent20

Bluethunder said:


> How in the WORLD did Hilton get that wide open!!!



NDSU focusing on Bell.


----------



## Callmedoc

Bluethunder said:


> How in the WORLD did Hilton get that wide open!!!



The cover two scheme that ndsu utilizes will allow that to happen if the corner doesn't get the jam in on the receiver.


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> The cover two scheme that ndsu utilizes will allow that to happen if the corner doesn't get the jam in on the receiver.



And the safety falls to sleep.


----------



## bent20

Was afraid of this if we didn't get in on the deep pass. 

Good kick from Wozniak. 3-3!


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> And the safety falls to sleep.



Safety isnt going to be able cover the wideout if he isn't slowed.


----------



## landrus13

Fouch and the passing game has shown up today. Good thing they did too, or we wouldn't be in very good shape.


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Safety isnt going to be able cover the wideout if he isn't slowed.



He's supposed to in a cover two. Safeties have to cover the deep routes. Have to fall back deep. If they're guarding against the run though and don't immediately retreat, DOOMED!


----------



## Bluethunder

Fouch appears to be locking in on one receiver.  I have seen two pass plays already where there was a man wide open on the other side of the field and he just seemed to wait on one receiver and throw, very little scanning. Of course, he also needs TIME to scan the field and he hasn't really had that either.


----------



## Callmedoc

That inside power playing is killing us. Close the the distance make the guard make the block in the hole.


----------



## bent20

NDSU driving with ease this time. Already down to our 36.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> He's supposed to in a cover two. Safeties have to cover the deep routes. Have to fall back deep. If they're guarding against the run though and don't immediately retreat, DOOMED!



I know what I am saying is that if there isn't a jam on the wideout, he's doomed as well.


----------



## Bluethunder

Getting gashed in the run game right now.  Never a good sign when the opposing team shows run and we bring seven or eight into the box and they still get 9 yards before even being touched.  Not good.


----------



## bent20

TD pass from 30 yards out. Made that look super easy.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Defense is sucking hard out there


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I know what I am saying is that if there isn't a jam on the wideout, he's doomed as well.



True. I'm used to the Colts defense though where the 5'9" corners basically leave all the work to the safeties.


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Defense is sucking hard out there



If we can't recruit big Dlinemen, and Miles has acknowledged that is difficult, we're going to have a hard time against big Olines like the one NDSU has.


----------



## bent20

Two pass plays, first down. That's what I've been wanting to see.


----------



## Bluethunder

this is a game where our passing game will have to set up the run, instead of the other way around.  We will have to show we can pass before Bell can be let loose.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> True. I'm used to the Colts defense though where the 5'9" corners basically leave all the work to the safeties.



It's not that it's just trying to cut out the short shit...


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Gotta do something big, crowd is not into this game right now.


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Gotta do something big, crowd is not into this game right now.



We just gave up a quick TD. Hard for a crowd to be excited after that.


----------



## bent20

Another big pass from Fouch to Hilton. Down deep into NDSU territory.


----------



## Callmedoc

Sustain the drive here.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

bent20 said:


> We just gave up a quick TD. Hard for a crowd to be excited after that.



you know how fickle State fans are.


----------



## bent20

Big run from Bell on the draw, inside nDSU five. Let's punch it in this time!


----------



## Bluethunder

Shakir Bell is a BEAST.  A man his size should not be able to break that many tackles.  All Heart!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

Classic shakir. We have them off balance.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Timeout? Ahh come on


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> you know how fickle State fans are.



Yes, but I don't think that's really fair here. We're playing no. 1 and they just looked like no.1 on that last drive. Natural for the crowd to be a little quiet. Don't need them loud on offense anyway.


----------



## bent20

TD pass to Mardis!!!!!!!!!!


10-10 now! Early 2nd Q.


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice!


----------



## Callmedoc

If I am coach here, I send in my big package and say,"you gonna let them come in here and push YOU AROUND????? punch the bully in the mouth and see how tough he is.


----------



## Callmedoc

Fake pitch. Idk anyone who would have suggested that.


----------



## Bluethunder

Everytime we get a little momentum, Dakota takes it right back.  Big kickoff return for the bison.


----------



## bent20

Just gave up a big return to our 46.

Big stop on the run then a pass to convert the first.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Receivers are ALWAYS open!


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Receivers are ALWAYS open!



And no pass rush. Can't do much against their wall of a line.


----------



## bent20

Our D looks helpless in this game.

17-10. NDSU. 9:21 to go in 2nd.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Good Jesus defense. Act like you want to here.


----------



## landrus13

Our DB's are giving them too big of a cushion. We need to adjust that if we want to stop their passing game.


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Good Jesus defense. Act like you want to here.



Don't think it's a matter of not having the emotion or will. We're just playing a really good, really experienced offense today. They're no. 1 and undefeated for a reason.


----------



## IndianaState45

Bison O line is pretty stout.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Their O line is just manhandling and wearing down our D line......second half could get ugly.


----------



## Callmedoc

We are going to have to get more exotic defensively.


----------



## bent20

Two short runs, incomplete, punting. Let's find a way defense! Can't give up another TD.

Good punt, pinned 'em deep. Big field to work with defense!


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

3 & out


----------



## bent20

Sack!!!!!!

3rd and 16.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Holy shit a sack


----------



## bent20

Big three and out! Good job D!


----------



## bent20

Riston picks up a bouncing punt. Penalty on Sycs brings back a nice return.

Our ball at the 15. That really hurts.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Flag on ISU on the return


----------



## Callmedoc

Riston you are going to give me a heart attack


----------



## bent20

Why do we have to go deep so much? They're defending the run, okay, throw one that is about 10 or 15 yards down field.


----------



## bent20

Horrible, horrible, horrible! We go three and out without gaining a yard and now have to punt. Let's run the ball, try something short with a screen or quick slant.


----------



## Bluethunder

seems like each time they get the ball they are at midfield or better.


----------



## bent20

Penalty on NDSU for signaling fair catch then trying to return. We've had teams do that against us before.


----------



## bent20

Almost got a pick, but goes for completion off a tip, frustrating. First down.


----------



## bent20

Almost got a sack, just missed and instead QB runs for a first. This is a frustrating series.


----------



## bent20

Defense is getting some good hits at the line on the RB on this series. Third down!

Broken up pass! Punt for NDSU.


----------



## bent20

Good punt for NDSU. ISU ball at our 12. Losing the field position battle right now. Can't afford another three and out.

Nice run from Bell on the draw. Nine yard gain!


----------



## Callmedoc

Hope this bison player is ok. Looked like a possible spinal thing...hope I am wrong.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Injured Bison stops the clock at 1:21. Hope the young man's gonna be ok.


----------



## bent20

Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## bent20

Five yard run for Bell for the first. Let's be smart now.

First down pass to Jones. Got out.


----------



## bent20

Big play from Bell, into their turf with 20 something to go. 

False start as we tried to spike the ball.


----------



## bent20

Ball on the 50. 26 seconds to go. No TOs left.

Agree with Tom, go for TD. Unless we're inside the 10, I don't even want to attempt a FG for fear it will be blocked and returned for a score.


----------



## bent20

Nine yard pass to Spencer, he got out.

Hilton with a catch. At the 36, 16 seconds left.

4th and 1. Hilton fails to pull in catchable pass.

Completion to Spencer to 23. PF on NDSU.


----------



## bent20

Officials now meeting. WTH???????

Leaving it at the 23, guess there was no PF.


----------



## bent20

Going to attempt a 40 yard FG. Very nervous about this! Very nervous!!!

Off the upright, no good!

Would like an explanation from the officials on what the flag was about. That was some terrible officiating there. Was it a penalty or not??????


----------



## Callmedoc

Smell a trick.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Missed it

Hope Miles lights a fire under their asses.


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Missed it
> 
> Hope Miles lights a fire under their asses.



17-10 NDSU at the half. Thought we played really well on both sides in the 2nd Quarter. Not sure he needs to light a fire under anyone. Need a good stop to start the third.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> 17-10 NDSU at the half. Thought we played really well on both sides in the 2nd Quarter. Not sure he needs to light a fire under anyone. Need a good stop to start the third.



We CANNOT allow a score to start tne second half...


----------



## Callmedoc

Our defense needs to come out hungry.


----------



## Callmedoc

I would like to see us get the ball into loughs hands a bit.


----------



## bent20

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Our defense needs to come out hungry.



With the three and out and the drive from the offense to end the first half, they received a nice rest. Couple that with the halftime break and I hope they come out fresh to start the second.


----------



## TreeTop

I didn't see the field goal attempt, but LiveStats states that it hit the left upright from 41 yds out.

Compared to previous games, that's progress!

Only down by 7.  Good luck in the second half STATE!


----------



## bent20

Quabachi said:


> I didn't see the field goal attempt, but LiveStats states that it hit the left upright from 41 yds out.
> 
> Compared to previous games, that's progress!
> 
> Only down by 7.  Good luck in the second half STATE!



Especially considering it's an emergency kicker (back up LB) attempting the FGs.


----------



## bent20

Kick returned to the 21 by NDSU. Come on D!


----------



## Callmedoc

There's an adjustment by ndsu. Lots of short passes comingZ


----------



## bent20

Big three and out!!!!! Great job Sycamores!


----------



## bent20

Third and six already. Can't afford a three and out of our own.

First down pass to Spencer. Good job! Spencer's best game so far!


----------



## bent20

Ball off Jones' hands and intercepted. At NDSU's 48. Ugh!


----------



## bent20

Wildcat, Holloway wide open at our 10 and dropped. Could be huge if we get the stop here.

4th and 1. NDSU going for it.

Had him for loss, spun away, but held him short. Big Stop!!!


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Huge defensive stand


----------



## bent20

Almost threw another pick. Third down again.


----------



## bent20

What looked like a shootout early could now be a defensive slugfest. 

Got the first on a short pass to Bell.


----------



## bent20

Bell up to 74 yards rushing.


----------



## bent20

Another big first on a pass to Bell.

Have to find a way to score here. Getting deep into NDSU terrtory.

Now third and nine.

Fouch hit and incomplete. Just poor execution on the last three plays.

Incomplete on fourth down. We were at their 23. Not having a healthy kicker is really costing us.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Hopefully that gave the D a rest. Need another huge stand from them.


----------



## bent20

Gave up a big run there. Down into our territory now.

3rd and 12 now! Come on D!!!

Late flags for defenseless receiver on an incompletion. These officials are awful, but they always are in the MVC.


----------



## Callmedoc

You have got to be kidding me....


----------



## bent20

Hate to say it but that penalty is huge. Gives them a big boost down into FG range, could be the back breaker.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

No wonder they're #1, they have their own refs.


----------



## gostate03

Tough call, I hope that kid is ok


----------



## bent20

Hate to see a game turn on a play made by the officials, not the players.


----------



## tjbison

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> No wonder they're #1, they have their own refs.





Really???


----------



## bent20

gostate03 said:


> Tough call, I hope that kid is ok



He's fine.


----------



## bent20

End of the third. Big play coming up for the D!

Still 17-10 NDSU.


----------



## gostate03

Four


----------



## bent20

Obaseki fails to pull the QB down for the sack, completion, first down. Great play by the NDSU QB.


----------



## newsycamoredad

ND QB does a great job while in the grasp


----------



## bent20

Miss a chance at a huge INT. NDSU to kick a FG.

20-10 NDSU.

Hope we find a way to come back, but that could very well be the game.


----------



## bent20

Again, not having a healthy kicker is costing us so big this season. It cost us against UNI, cost us against Illinois State and it's costing us here. Not blaming the kids, their families or anyone else. Just saying, it is the difference folks!


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

20-10 With 12:51 left to go.


----------



## newsycamoredad

plenty of time... ISU is a big play offense


----------



## bent20

newsycamoredad said:


> plenty of time... ISU is a big play offense



True, but we have to score 14 in 12 minutes and have only managed 10 through three quarters. This is a solid D we're playing, to say the least.


----------



## bent20

Bell gets the first, fumbles, we recover for a loss. Have to punt. I'd almost consider going for it.


----------



## bent20

Going to take some minor miracles to pull this one out now.


----------



## bent20

NDSU trying to put the game away with a deep pass, but it's incomplete. Giving us life.

Three and out. Thank you, NDSU for some dumb play calling.


----------



## gostate03

That might be game


----------



## bent20

That's probably a game. Fouch fumbles and NDSU recovers.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Damnit guys


----------



## tjbison

Terrible sloppy game today wow

Bell is fun to watch


----------



## bent20

NDSU scores. Turnover killed us, but the absence of a FG kicker was the open wound that led to the loss.

Sad way to lose. Going to look like more of a blowout then it actually was. We've hung tough with NDSU.


----------



## Callmedoc

bent20 said:


> NDSU scores. Turnover killed us, but the absence of a FG kicker was the open wound that led to the loss.



And a true nose tackle.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Touchdown Bison.

Thanks for the let down Trees. You had a crowd and failed to show. Yeah ndsu is #1, but ISU has to perform better or the support won't be there.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Losing the quarterback battle.....


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Touchdown Bison.
> 
> Thanks for the let down Trees. You had a crowd and failed to show. Yeah ndsu is #1, but ISU has to perform better or the support won't be there.



You had unrealistic expectations for today and it has shown in every post. This was going to be a true battle. We're playing the best team in the FCS. We've played very well. No need to bash the team.


----------



## bent20

I'm disappointed we punted there. We're down three scores. I don't see the logic. I thought we were past the point of going for morale victories by keeping a game close.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

bent20 said:


> You had unrealistic expectations for today and it has shown in every post. This was going to be a true battle. We're playing the best team in the FCS. We've played very well. No need to bash the team.



Bent, buddy, I had the same expectations of everyone on this board. I just expected a little more life from a team ranked 16/21. I'm a lifelong TH resident, I know how this community ticks. You can't lay an egg in the big spot. Surely someone will agree with that?


----------



## bent20

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Bent, buddy, I had the same expectations of everyone on this board. I just expected a little more life from a team ranked 16/21. I'm a lifelong TH resident, I know how this community ticks. You can't lay an egg in the big spot. Surely someone will agree with that?



Sadly, I agree, but it shouldn't be that way. Most people in Terre Haute just don't know college football. They don't understand it, don't get that we're still having a great season. 

And I don't think we have laid an egg today. If it was upset win, or bust, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Cap'n Cat

Beat them skunks, State!!!!


----------



## newsycamoredad

bent20 said:


> NDSU scores. Turnover killed us, but the absence of a FG kicker was the open wound that led to the loss.
> 
> Sad way to lose. Going to look like more of a blowout then it actually was. We've hung tough with NDSU.




yeah FGs make up 17 points WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Big pass play to Spencer, down to about the NDSU 25.


----------



## bent20

newsycamoredad said:


> yeah FGs make up 17 points WTF!!!!!!!!



Would have made it 17-13 at the time and would have had us at 20-13. Made a difference in momentum.

Also would make this a two score game right now instead of three.

Not to mention if we make the FG before halftime it's already 17-13, potentially 17-16 then. That could alter the play calling significantly and have a big impact on the outcome. 

And there is no question it cost us at Illinois State.


----------



## bent20

TD pass to Spencer. At the very least making this closer.

27-16 NDSU.

Incomplete on two point attempt.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Touchdown Sycamores

Went for 2..didn't get it


----------



## bent20

Onside kick fielded by NDSU.

Three to go and we have two TOs left.


----------



## bent20

Not bothering to stop the clock. Know the odds are long we'd comeback, but why not?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This game was lost in the trenches.....period.


----------



## newsycamoredad

There is a reason why NDSU is #1 in the country..... they played good ball and didn't make mistakes

USI 2 turnovers
NDSU 0 turnovers

I don't even want to talk about penalties.

Keep shooting themselves in the foot


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> This game was lost in the trenches.....period.



I was impressed with our defensive front. After a bad early start they made some nice stops. That's pretty impressive for a relatively small Dline in a 3-4 scheme against NDSU's mountain of an offensive line. LBs and Dline kept it close after getting hammered early.


----------



## bent20

newsycamoredad said:


> there is a reason why ndsu is #1 in the country..... They played good ball and didn't make mistakes
> 
> usi 2 turnovers
> ndsu 0 turnovers
> 
> i don't even want to talk about penalties.
> 
> Keep shooting themselves in the foot



Isu


----------



## SycamoreFan317

newsycamoredad said:


> There is a reason why NDSU is #1 in the country..... they played good ball and didn't make mistakes
> 
> USI 2 turnovers
> NDSU 0 turnovers
> 
> I don't even want to talk about penalties.
> 
> Keep shooting themselves in the foot



Actually the penalties were not too bad NDSU 4-35 and ISU 7-50


----------



## IndianaState45

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Touchdown Bison.
> 
> Thanks for the let down Trees. You had a crowd and failed to show. Yeah ndsu is #1, but ISU has to perform better or the support won't be there.



Rome wasn't built in a day. This team is playing it's a** off.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Quick Stats: We actually did pretty well, the two turnovers stand out but our lines got beat.

http://stats.statbroadcast.com/broadcast/?id=2484


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

IndianaState45 said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day. This team is playing it's a** off.



I agree. 5-4 is a whole lot better than 0-9.


----------



## newsycamoredad

bent20 said:


> Isu



sorry typo


----------



## Callmedoc

IndianaState45 said:


> Rome wasn't built in a day. This team is playing it's a** off.



Thank you. Football is a game of attrition and we can win these last two.


----------



## newsycamoredad

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Actually the penalties were not too bad NDSU 4-35 and ISU 7-50



But a couple of the penalties were in the absolute worst times


----------



## bent20

newsycamoredad said:


> But a couple of the penalties were in the absolute worst times



The personal foul on the incomplete third down pass in the third quarter was a killer.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

newsycamoredad said:


> But a couple of the penalties were in the absolute worst times



It happens, the kid was trying to make a play. I can accept aggressive penalties over stupid penalties.


----------



## newsycamoredad

+1

Thanks for reminding me that aggressive is good


----------



## Cap'n Cat

Keep thinking playoffs, Tree people.  Who you got left?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Cap'n Cat said:


> Keep thinking playoffs, Tree people.  Who you got left?



At  MO. State
S. ILL


----------



## bent20

Cap'n Cat said:


> Keep thinking playoffs, Tree people.  Who you got left?



At Missouri State and at home against SIU. Very good chance to win both. Just feel like it's long odds for four MVC teams to make it in. Maybe not. Still hopeful!


----------



## newsycamoredad

coach called a great game against a tough opponent.

Bison took advantage of every opportunity.

Hats off to a great team and all the best to them in
the playoffs.


----------



## newsycamoredad

bent20 said:


> At Missouri State and at home against SIU. Very good chance to win both. Just feel like it's long odds for four MVC teams to make it in. Maybe not. Still hopeful!



VERY long shot for an "at large" spot. 

But we can hope for two wins and some upsets throughout the division.

Fingers crossed. The fate of the Sycamores is now out of their own hands.

Fate needs to lend a hand from here on out.

IMHO


----------



## Callmedoc

newsycamoredad said:


> VERY long shot for an "at large" spot.
> 
> But we can hope for two wins and some upsets throughout the division.
> 
> Fingers crossed. The fate of the Sycamores is now out of their own hands.
> 
> Fate needs to lend a hand from here on out.
> 
> IMHO



We win out and we are in IMO. we have that ever so rare FBS win


----------



## tjbison

Dgreenwell3 said:


> We win out and we are in IMO. we have that ever so rare FBS win



7-4 with the FBS should get you in, thats how we made it last year


----------



## STATE Fan 95

The 3rd and long was a killer.  we stop them they dont score and who knows how the games ends up.  I was yelling about it.  I thought it was a clean hit.   We win out and there is a slim chance we are in.  I would thinkg we need help though.


----------



## newsycamoredad

Dgreenwell3 said:


> We win out and we are in IMO. we have that ever so rare FBS win



Thanks for the boost. We need to stay positive.

Just venting I guess.


----------



## Callmedoc

newsycamoredad said:


> Thanks for the boost. We need to stay positive.
> 
> Just venting I guess.



Add in the fact that we are ranked 11th in the gpi (fcs equilavent to rpi) so we win our, we are in.


----------



## agrinut

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Add in the fact that we are ranked 11th in the gpi (fcs equilavent to rpi) so we win our, we are in.



Will the league get 4 teams? Assuming NDSU and UNI are locks you have a log jam at 3rd who gets the nod over who and why?


----------



## Callmedoc

agrinut said:


> Will the league get 4 teams? Assuming NDSU and UNI are locks you have a log jam at 3rd who gets the nod over who and why?



Even though Illinois state beat us, I feel like our resume is better.


----------



## ISUCC

that's the $64,000 question. I think ILS is gonna beat UNI in 2 weeks in BloNo, that will give them both 6-2 records in the MVFC. 

YSU has a tough game next week, if they lose the best they can finish is 4-4. 

ISU MUST win its' next 2 (including at MSU, sorry Agrinut) and finish at 5-3. That would put us alone in 4th in the MVFC. We'd have to hope the win over WKU would get us in over other 7-4 teams. WKU is looking really good now and could very well play in a bowl game this year. 



agrinut said:


> Will the league get 4 teams? Assuming NDSU and UNI are locks you have a log jam at 3rd who gets the nod over who and why?


----------



## True Blue

I didn't really feel there was much of any talent difference.   We went toe to toe with them.  However, they are solid, grind it out, and don't make mistake.  At times I felt like they were just sitting back waiting for us to make a mistake.  You can't beat team like that when you miss a guy wide open for a possible td on first play of game, have an unnecessary roughing penalty, fumble when you got a first down, have pass go off fingertips for interception, and let the QB out of your grasp for a 25 yard gain. 

Hopefully we don't let tthis linger and win our last two.   

Also, shameful crowd today.  Embarrassing!   I know everyone on here did their best.


----------



## Cap'n Cat

It will happen, folks!


----------



## Bluethunder

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Add in the fact that we are ranked 11th in the gpi (fcs equilavent to rpi) so we win our, we are in.



Last time I saw the Sagarin ratings, we were (I believe) 9th in the FCS.  If we win out, I believe we will get in.  Conference got four teams in last year and I think the Conference is stronger this year from top to bottom.


----------



## agrinut

ISUCC said:


> that's the $64,000 question. I think ILS is gonna beat UNI in 2 weeks in BloNo, that will give them both 6-2 records in the MVFC.
> 
> YSU has a tough game next week, if they lose the best they can finish is 4-4.
> 
> ISU MUST win its' next 2 (including at MSU, sorry Agrinut) and finish at 5-3. That would put us alone in 4th in the MVFC. We'd have to hope the win over WKU would get us in over other 7-4 teams. WKU is looking really good now and could very well play in a bowl game this year.



I guess it is my turn to be the annoying fan from the other team. I honestly hope my Bears knock you guys out! I honestly think you will roll us over, is anyone coming down to the game? 

The Bears have 2 teams this year so it is hard to tell what you will see from us but a consistent effort is not gonna happen. Our offense is vanilla, our D has improved greatly but is subject to long passes, short passes, play action, draw plays, qb sneaks, and broken play big gains. It is basketball season down here!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

agrinut said:


> I guess it is my turn to be the annoying fan from the other team. I honestly hope my Bears knock you guys out! I honestly think you will roll us over, is anyone coming down to the game?
> 
> The Bears have 2 teams this year so it is hard to tell what you will see from us but a consistent effort is not gonna happen. Our offense is vanilla, our D has improved greatly but is subject to long passes, short passes, play action, draw plays, qb sneaks, and broken play big gains. It is basketball season down here!!!



Well, don't worry about those QB runs.
I actually think MO State is playing surprisingly good football and this is the type of game I have been worried about. Going on the road as a heavy favorite against a team that has nothing to lose. 
Man, it's nice to say that boat someone else's team lol


----------



## landrus13

This football team is just SO CLOSE to pulling off a huge upset. They just can't seem to score when they need it most or get a stop when they need it most. Defense is getting there, need to get off the field early in the game.


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> This football team is just SO CLOSE to pulling off a huge upset. They just can't seem to score when they need it most or get a stop when they need it most. Defense is getting there, need to get off the field early in the game.



It's the number 1 team in the nation for a reason man, tough to beat a team like that. 
We need to get our heads right in a big way after this game and take it out on Missouri State (Sorry Agrinut)...Then have a titanic showdown against SIU to possibly cinch a playoff berth.


----------



## bent20

jlandrus23 said:


> This football team is just SO CLOSE to pulling off a huge upset. They just can't seem to score when they need it most or get a stop when they need it most. Defense is getting there, need to get off the field early in the game.



The last couple of games we haven't finished drives. Our kicking situation right now doesn't help, but we have to string together more long drives that we can finish off. We did do a much better job today of driving the ball, I thought.


----------



## landrus13

I'm not taking anything away from NDSU, they are #1 for a reason. We are just so close to being at that championship level. We have proved that this season. We just haven't got there quite yet. We will get there. The defense was on the field too long in the first half. They had the ball for over 30 minutes today, that is too long.


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> I'm not taking anything away from NDSU, they are #1 for a reason. We are just so close to being at that championship level. We have proved that this season. We just haven't got there quite yet. We will get there. The defense was on the field too long in the first half. They had the ball for over 30 minutes today, that is too long.



You do realize there is 60 minutes in a football game right? So they had the ball for half the game...


----------



## landrus13

Letting them have that much TOP is big. NDSU had a TOP of 37:56, we only had a TOP of 22:04. They almost doubled us in the TOP category.


----------



## bigsportsfan

And it wasn't our "quick score" offense today leading to the TOP difference.  I thought there was a talent difference.  They looked bigger and stronger at every position.  They are definitely an outstanding team.  We played hard, I loved it that we threw passes to Shakir, was glad that Calvin Burnett's number of plays was cut (although he didn't get burned from what I could tell), I wish Ronnie would double-pump once in a while and quit staring at who he's going to throw it to..................

All in all, still a fun day even though the attendance sucked.  Tailgating was great.  Let's win the next two and see what happens.


----------



## sycamore tuff

I was disappointed in the size of the crowd.  That being said, I would have loved to see that many fans in attendance 4 years ago.  Hopefully we will continue with the success next year and get 11-12k.


----------



## Callmedoc

jlandrus23 said:


> Letting them have that much TOP is big. NDSU had a TOP of 37:56, we only had a TOP of 22:04. They almost doubled us in the TOP category.



They did not almost double us in top. That would take seven more minutes . 
Key is those first few drives and the last few drives. Ndsu possessed the football for a long time there because they were leading and it was their strategy. Also there is no more overrated stat than top


----------



## ISUCC

well, agrinut, at least you won't be like some other arrogant, self righteous fan base and come on here and tell us we're in fantasy land for picking our own team to actually win a home game, or tell us how superior your other sports teams are compared to ours and how noone cares about the non basketball, non football sports.......karma will strike at some point



agrinut said:


> *I guess it is my turn to be the annoying fan from the other team.* I honestly hope my Bears knock you guys out! I honestly think you will roll us over, is anyone coming down to the game?
> 
> The Bears have 2 teams this year so it is hard to tell what you will see from us but a consistent effort is not gonna happen. Our offense is vanilla, our D has improved greatly but is subject to long passes, short passes, play action, draw plays, qb sneaks, and broken play big gains. It is basketball season down here!!!


----------



## tjbison

ISUCC said:


> well, agrinut, at least you won't be like some other arrogant, self righteous fan base and come on here and tell us we're in fantasy land for picking our own team to actually win a home game, or tell us how superior your other sports teams are compared to ours and how noone cares about the non basketball, non football sports.......karma will strike at some point



Did you go to the game yesterday?  If so I hope you took the time to meet our fans that made the trip.  Your generalization of NDSU fans based on your issue with one moron on this message board is making you look stupid.

Again I will explain. Mplsbison, JBB, Lakesbison are not a model of out "fan base"

I'll stop defending now because it's obvious you have your mind made up but please for your own sake think before you stereotype a whole group from the actions of a few


----------



## Fargobison

Good game Sycamores, I'm sure it was a tough loss but you are still getting better. I thought your defense was much improved from previous years and Bell is a tough back who I don't look forward to facing the next couple of years. 

Good luck vs MSU and SIU. I hope you guys win out and clinch a playoff spot.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*My discussion with a NDSU player's dad.*

I talked with a NDSU player's parent at halftime. It was a little small talk and much talk about the game, the Trees and the crowd. His impressions, briefly, were:
1. Up to the half, a well played half between 2 evenly matched teams.
2. We were both at the NDSU game of 2 years ago. "The difference in the teams is unbelievable. People told me you guys were better, but I never expected improvement like this." He gave credit to Trent Miles. I quickly included PR and Dr.B for creating an atmosphere where Miles could get much needed support. I also repeated the story of the housecleaning that Miles did in the beginning and some info on recruiting. He was obviously impressed by the 3 of them.
3. The enthusiastic spirit of the crowd was the last thing he mentioned. He remembered the small numbers from 2 years ago; the friendliness of the ISU crowd was also mentioned.
We then exchanged wishes for a well played 2nd half and safe travel for fans and handshakes. He was truly a good man who appreciated the changes at ISU over the last 2 years.


----------



## bent20

That's a great story. Glad someone appreciates them.


----------



## Vitojr

Dgreenwell3 said:


> They did not almost double us in top. That would take seven more minutes .
> Key is those first few drives and the last few drives. Ndsu possessed the football for a long time there because they were leading and it was their strategy. Also there is no more overrated stat than top



Correction: It would have only taken 2:04 more playing time for NDSU to double the TOP over ISU.


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

Vitojr said:


> Correction: It would have only taken 2:04 more playing time for NDSU to double the TOP over ISU.



Nice catch...


----------



## Callmedoc

The top is a misleading because we threw majority of the time and they ran.it's just part of the game. Read thru that stat and take it as a grain of salt unless it's a stat that shows turnovers.


----------



## new sycamore fan

My 2 cents:  The Bison fans at the game were all friendly, polite, and very respectful of the turnaround in our program.

As far as the T.O.P., generally it doesn't mean much, but in this game it did.  We had too many 3 and outs and our 3rd down coversion stats (I think 3 of 11, including 0 for 6 or 7 in the 1st half) were bad.  That and the couple of short fields (one on the fumble, one on a long kick return) were very telling in this game.  Other than the first couple of series, the defense played well against a very efficient offense.  NDSU's defense is very good, although I believe we could have taken more advantage of their pursuit to the ball and their DBs jumping routes if Ronnie would have had some time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> My 2 cents: The Bison fans at the game were all friendly, polite, and very respectful of the turnaround in our program.
> 
> As far as the T.O.P., generally it doesn't mean much, but in this game it did. We had too many 3 and outs and our 3rd down coversion stats (I think 3 of 11, including 0 for 6 or 7 in the 1st half) were bad. That and the couple of short fields (one on the fumble, one on a long kick return) were very telling in this game. Other than the first couple of series, the defense played well against a very efficient offense. NDSU's defense is very good, although I believe we could have taken more advantage of their pursuit to the ball and their DBs jumping routes if Ronnie would have had some time.


Gotta ask... was it a clean hit?


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Gotta ask... was it a clean hit?



I thought it was, but I am almost as biased as NSF towards his son. (we are talking about the personal foul right?


----------



## Eleven

If you are talking about the Personal Foul against ISU on a hit on a receiver... looked clean to me.


----------



## new sycamore fan

It was borderline.  I haven't seen the ESPN3 video, but the Bison board had some posts that mentioned the announcers saying it had to be called because of the previous injury, with the Bison DB taken off the field after a shoulder to helmet hit with Bell.  The ref told him, although apparently not very convincingly, that the hit was just too high not to be called.  Five years ago--definitely not a penalty; now, with the increased awareness on head injuries, probably called more often than not.  Tough for aggressive DBs to play anymore.  I didn't think it merited the "defensive mistake" comment from the coach in the paper though.


----------



## tjbison

new sycamore fan said:


> It was borderline.  I haven't seen the ESPN3 video, but the Bison board had some posts that mentioned the announcers saying it had to be called because of the previous injury, with the Bison DB taken off the field after a shoulder to helmet hit with Bell.  The ref told him, although apparently not very convincingly, that the hit was just too high not to be called.  Five years ago--definitely not a penalty; now, with the increased awareness on head injuries, probably called more often than not.  Tough for aggressive DBs to play anymore.  I didn't think it merited the "defensive mistake" comment from the coach in the paper though.



This is true, Very questionable call, its easy to nitpick with replay, but to the naked eye of the ref it sure must have looked like head to head on a defensless receiver.  We all know there have been worse call for lesser degree, so the ref in his mind did the right thing.


----------



## niklz62

I thought it was a good call in person, the ball was incomplete enough that i had already started cheering then the hit came which looked like he make contact with the head.  I cant blame the defender too much becasue i dont know what it's like to try to lay off that hit. 

i immediately looked at the back judge and he was reaching for his flag.


----------



## Callmedoc

tjbison said:


> This is true, Very questionable call, its easy to nitpick with replay, but to the naked eye of the ref it sure must have looked like head to head on a defensless receiver.  We all know there have been worse call for lesser degree, so the ref in his mind did the right thing.



You are correct on that. These rules really put defenders at a disadvantage.


----------



## lakesbison

Good Game, it was a nailbiter for a lil bit in the first half.

Im glad NDSU shut down BELL.   Good luck the rest of the year!!


----------



## Vitojr

Dgreenwell3 said:


> The top is a misleading because we threw majority of the time and they ran.it's just part of the game. Read thru that stat and take it as a grain of salt unless it's a stat that shows turnovers.



In its own, I believe the TOP stat is useless. However, I noticed this is different if you pair it to the stat of 3rd down conversions. I have yet to find a team that has the better 3rd down conversion and TOP stats that did not win the game. Usually, the two stats together indicate which offense is more efficient, and efficient offenses win games.


----------



## Vitojr

new sycamore fan said:


> It was borderline.  I haven't seen the ESPN3 video, but the Bison board had some posts that mentioned the announcers saying it had to be called because of the previous injury, with the Bison DB taken off the field after a shoulder to helmet hit with Bell.  The ref told him, although apparently not very convincingly, that the hit was just too high not to be called.  Five years ago--definitely not a penalty; now, with the increased awareness on head injuries, probably called more often than not.  Tough for aggressive DBs to play anymore.  I didn't think it merited the "defensive mistake" comment from the coach in the paper though.



Compared to five years ago this would have indeed have been a questionable call. However, ESPN3 showed the replay over and over and ISU's DB took more than 3 steps and the ball was easily 10+ yards past the receiver when he got hit. IMO, this was easily considered a late hit/ personal foul.


----------



## Vitojr

ISUCC said:


> well, agrinut, at least you won't be like some other arrogant, self righteous fan base and come on here and tell us we're in fantasy land for picking our own team to actually win a home game, or tell us how superior your other sports teams are compared to ours and how noone cares about the non basketball, non football sports.......karma will strike at some point



Well someone is still stuck on this.... (roll eyes here)


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

new sycamore fan said:


> My 2 cents:  The Bison fans at the game were all friendly, polite, and very respectful of the turnaround in our program.
> 
> As far as the T.O.P., generally it doesn't mean much, but in this game it did.  We had too many 3 and outs and our 3rd down coversion stats (I think 3 of 11, including 0 for 6 or 7 in the 1st half) were bad.  That and the couple of short fields (one on the fumble, one on a long kick return) were very telling in this game.  Other than the first couple of series, the defense played well against a very efficient offense.  NDSU's defense is very good, although I believe we could have taken more advantage of their pursuit to the ball and their DBs jumping routes if Ronnie would have had some time.



I have to agree with a comment I heard you make NSF during the game...defense needs to be aware where the 1st down markers are.  We gave up (and have much of the year) several 3rd down conversions because corners weren't jumping the routes at the first down markers.  This is NOT a player issue, they are being told from the sidelines what coverages to be in...I'm sure there is a reason, but it's frustrating from a fan perspective to see corners not play 3rd down and distance more aggressively.


----------



## new sycamore fan

It's all percentages.  I tell my guys, how many downfield passes do you see in a game compared to how many passes designed to get 1st downs?  That, and knowing the score of the game and what offenses are most likely to do in certain situations.  It's really not that complicated, but you have to have the mentality of not being afraid to make plays.  We are again losing the turnover battle, and the statistics are very clear on the benefits of having more takeaways than the opposing team.  Oh well, I just sit in the stands and yell to myself.


----------

